# Sharing is caring!



## cfm78910 (14/4/15)

Hi Guys

A few weeks ago we did a day trip to Montagu to get out of town a bit. We stopped at a lovely little coffee shop/restaurant for lunch. There were a few people smoking including two elderly ladies, next moment one of them pulled out two Twisps. I overheard the one lady saying she has leukemia and she has been trying to stop smoking for a long time but her e-cig is not enough. She managed to cut down but still smokes 10 or so cigs a day and she is desperate to stop. All I had on me was my iStick and nAM filled with 5P Gambit but I thought what the hell, walked over, introduced myself and said try this. They were blown away and an hour later they were still doing their best to drain my Mini and the questions kept coming. Remember, this is Montagu, its not like the have vape shops on the main drag through town. 

To cut a really long story short I left there with R 3500 cash, imagine giving that sort of money to a stranger these days. They wanted exactly this combo and juice. Got home, fired up my laptop, ordered the stuff and sent it to them a few days later. It is now a few weeks later and they haven't had a ciggie since two days after receiving their new gear. Isn't that fantastic! Made me realize how important it is to share our experience with others. E-cigs save lives and with a little effort we can make a difference.

Happy vaping today!

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 16


----------



## Daniel (14/4/15)

Good stuff! We should raise awareness more especially now ...


----------



## Marzuq (14/4/15)

awesome @cfm78910 
you hit the nail on the head and also what you did is exactly what makes this vaping community so special.
have a liqui fruit and pat yourself on the back mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cfm78910 (14/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> awesome @cfm78910
> you hit the nail on the head and also what you did is exactly what makes this vaping community so special.
> have a liqui fruit and pat yourself on the back mate


The only fruit juice I drink is Chardonnay......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (14/4/15)

Way to go @cfm78910


----------



## Andre (14/4/15)

Awesome story ... gave me goosebumps. Thanks for sharing with us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valesidecc (14/4/15)

Well done! i also chatted to some ladies at my cousins wedding last weekend who were both using twisps. I had taken my SVD and aerotank with me and they were blown away by how long it lasted, the flavour and amount of vapour, which as we know would be less compared to other setups, and they were both saying that the twisps suck now after trying the SVD. Handed over some information for some online stores at the end of the night so they could upgrade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

Very nicely done @*cfm78910! *Good on you*http://ecigssa.co.za/members/cfm78910.1688/*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (14/4/15)

i still get analogue smokers coming over to me laughing at the devices I use.


----------



## Jos (14/4/15)

Well done - - we will conquer the world - one stinkie at a time


----------



## johan (14/4/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> i still get analogue smokers coming over to me laughing at the devices I use.



At least you can laugh without going into a whooping cough frenzy like they are

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (14/4/15)

Well done @cfm78910 

You've done a wonderful thing...karma will pay the balance


----------

